# Getting a job - advice needed



## uhura (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello!
I live in Argentina and I have been working in IT for almost 7 years. I am about to obtain my university degree on systems engineering.
I am considering moving to Germany to work. I have EU citizenship so visas are no problem.
I have a B2 level in English and A2 in german (this year i will start B1)

My doubt is regarding which would be the best method when looking for a job.
Is it better for me to go to germany and start my search there or should i send my cv from here and clarify that i will be willing to move there? i don't think they are going to take me into account if they see i don't live in germany yet..
any info/opinions would help!
thanks!


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum uhura. My suggestion would be to first look on the internet and start off with sites like the German Govt. site for work and job seeking:
http://jobboerse.arbeitsagentur.de/vamJB/startseite.html?m=1&aa=1
If you have an EU passport and a degree along with lots of IT experience in the right skill area you shouldn't have too much of a problem, even if your German is not fluent.
Good luck and let us all know how you get on!


----------



## uhura (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi James, thanks very much for the reply.
I have another question, are there any documents I should ask from my current employer that would help me (for example a note of recommendation, certificate of employment, etc)
Would these be of any help since they are in other language?
Thanks!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

uhura said:


> Hi James, thanks very much for the reply.
> I have another question, are there any documents I should ask from my current employer that would help me (for example a note of recommendation, certificate of employment, etc)
> Would these be of any help since they are in other language?
> Thanks!


German employers generally expect detailed written references from former employers.

Try to get as many references on company letterhead as you can - having them translated into German could increase your chances quite a bit.


----------

